# Breed?



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

Hello! What dairy breed is your favorite and why? We have Nigerian Dwarfs currently, but thinking of possibly getting a dairy breed in a little while. Any input, advice, or personal experiences/stories/etc. are greatly appreciated here!


----------



## groovyoldlady (Jul 21, 2011)

We love our LaManchas. Silly personalities, not too huge and delicious milk. Of course, we DO call Ditza "the Destroyer". But as long as you keep plastic bags and paper away from them, they're great! ;-)


----------



## dreamacresfarm2 (May 10, 2014)

I have LaManchas and Oberhalsi - love them both


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I hear a lot of good things about LaManchas! To me, their lack of ears kind of throws me off! Lol! I am thinking either Alpines, Oberhaslis, or Nubians.


----------



## MoonShadow (Mar 1, 2015)

Actually, Nigerian dwarfs are a dairy breed. They are classified as a miniature dairy breed and not a standard dairy breed. Obviously because of the size difference. 

I love my ND's! They are small, take up less space, and are of course adorable! They can be pretty good producers as well, some lines produce more milk then others, but over all they produce very well.


----------



## TeyluFarm (Feb 24, 2016)

I love my Nigerian Dwarf I get about 2lbs 8oz a day (roughly 5 cups) from her daily. Her milk is sweet and smooth. Though milking her is a little tricky because her teats are pretty small.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

Minimanchas!!!!









We have a standard lamancha doeling now, I'm super excited about her. But now that I've had Nigerians and minimanchas, I definitely love the minimanchas most!!


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

I think that we will stick with NDs for now. I know that NDs are dairy breeds, but we don't have milk lines and I am not sure that I want to pay $400-$600 for a doe right now, as we are just starting out, but maybe in the future! I really do love the ND's but was thinking of getting a standard breed for milking.


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

GoatCrazy01 said:


> I hear a lot of good things about LaManchas! To me, their lack of ears kind of throws me off!


My thoughts exactly! 
And since no one else has said it, I LOVE my Alpine gals. I have Nigerians also, and I like the Alpiness better.


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Saanens are about the gentlest goat you would ever find. I've almost always had at least one Saanen here.


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

I love Nubians! 
I hear great things about Lamanchas but, like you, the ears throw me off. I love the Nubian floppy ears!
About a year ago I wanted to buy some Sanaans from a breeder who was retiring. I love their color and their dignified & regal demeanor. But my local mentor said, "I don't want to tell you what to do but I'm gonna be honest with you- You are a Nubian person!" She went on to explain that not many other breeds are as friendly and emotional as Nubians. Certainly not the "regal" Sanaans i was drooling over. She said that, being who I am, I want a goat that loves me as much as I love them. That would be Nubians!
They are also considered needy, neurotic, crazy, loud.... yeah, you either love them or hate them!


----------



## VVFarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That said, all animals of all breeds are individuals. You might find an aloof Nubian or a needy/neurotic Saanen. If only Lamanchas came with ears, right?


----------



## epayne (Jul 22, 2015)

I started out with lamanchas and they are usually great with people, very curious and playful. But they were always very mean to each other and always the ones to pop the fence staples off the post, jump a fence, or get the latches open on gates so they can stuff themselves sick on feed. Mainly because of how mean they were to each other I slowly switched to nubians. The nubians are much more laid back, always very sweet and friendly to the point of falling asleep in your lap, stay inside the fencing, and didn't beat each other up. I didn't think they are any louder then the lamanchas, maybe higher pitched though, and definitely quieter then my friends Nigerian dwarfs. Of course it all depends on the individual goat! I will always have a soft spot for lamanchas but I just have to visit my friend who has them and watch them chase each other around to remember why I don't have them anymore lol.


----------



## moonmilk_creamery (Oct 21, 2015)

I vote for Oberhasli's! They are really affectionate, personable, easily trainable, and best of all... QUIET!!!


----------



## sophie2016 (Apr 4, 2016)

Nigerians are considered Dairy breeds. We have 2 of those. I like Saanens as well. They have great production, but there teats tend to be short. I think La manchas or mini mancha's are good. We like alpines too. I think all the breeds are nice though.


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Oberhaslis and Nubians are my favorite..


----------



## Luckthebuck234 (Jul 15, 2015)

We love our Nigerian Dwarfs! They are so adorable and funny. They do like to get into trouble though and our buck is always escaping but...... thats all bucks right?:lol:


----------



## GoatCrazy01 (Feb 14, 2016)

We have decided to stick with Nigerian Dwarfs permanently. I thought about possibly trying out a Mini Nubian or Mini Alpine though.


----------



## cinderrella123 (Sep 11, 2016)

My favorite breeds are:

Lamancha's 
and 
Boer meat goats:


I have 2 Dam raised Registered Lamancha Doe's they are 6 months old they are the best doe's i could have ever asked for. 

I will also be picking up a 7 month old 99.99% Registered Boer Paint Doe here on the 27th of this month to ad to my collection. 


I did have one bad run in with Lamancha's but that was when i kept my friends 2 adult does i new she didn't handle them at all and when she did she was very very ruff with them almost to a point abusive to her goats so it wasn't there fault they were the way they were. I almost thought about calling animal control on her but she already had them called on her once and they didn't do anything sense she didn't abuse the goats in front of them and they were housed properly.


----------



## lovinglife (Jun 6, 2013)

Awww come on, how can you not want a colorful floppy eared needy Nubian!


----------



## goathiker (Apr 14, 2011)

Nubians never do well in the wet weather here, neither do Boers actually. 
LaManchas do great, they were bred for this weather.


----------

